
Scientists discover that our brain waves can be sent by electrical fields - snowy
http://www.sciencealert.com/scientists-discover-new-method-of-brain-wave-transmission-electrical-fields
======
cryoshon
This is a pretty cool new finding, and I'm pretty sure that it represents a
new mechanism for neuromodulation, which is a Big Deal. I bet that this
research still needs to be reproduced by third parties.

